# Plastikote??



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got a second hand cage with chrome bars. It needs repainting. 
I've just been looking online and some say safe for children and others don't.
I want them black.

Do I use the enamel or does it have to be the metal one?
Can I use gloss?
Do I need to use clear over top to help it last?

It's for a new hamster, so I don't know if its going to be a bar chewer or not


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

I used plastikote for the parrot cage I converted to a rat cage. I used the standard paint, but as long as it's child safe you'll be fine. I used matt but I'm sure you can use gloss too.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought it was the enamel one you were meant to use. You can also use Japloc. I didn't use a clear over the top but I did give my bars two coats. The first coat in spray plastikot and the second painted on Japloc. The Japloc did take longer but I feel that I got better coverage. Remember you have to leave it for at least a week or more to make sure there are no fumes. Good luck


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for your help, I'll go searching.
I haven't got a hamster yet and not in a rush


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Just went to look in homebase. They had 1 tin of japlac, but it wasn't clear if it was safe to use. 
Was stood ages reading all the sprays and tins. Couldn't find any that said they were safe or non toxic.
There was rustoleum craft enamel in a pot that's water based. Presume this is similar to the pots of plastikote.

So came home with nothing. Help?!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

There are a number of rat-safe paints available in the UK, depending on what it is you want to paint. PlastiKote make a range of spray and pot paints which are safe to use. For wood, metal or plastic they recommend the fast dry enamel project paint (available as a spray or pot) as suitable for childrens toys. Japlac high gloss enamel is a similar product - also available in spray or pot - and recommended for use on metal or wood. japlac is manufactured by International Paint. Sorry I didn't get back sooner. Good luck


----------

